# Has anyone used Skype or Jajah to make cell phone calls back to USA



## mlsmn (Dec 8, 2008)

How does billing work?

With Jahah
Although your using the internet to place call - it goes from cell phone first than back to US

Does Skype work differently?

Don't want to pay twice once to internet service (Skype or Jajah) and at same time to cell phone carrier

I'm confused


----------



## easyrider (Dec 8, 2008)

We used Skype in Mexico and Grand Cayman. You can buy your credits online with a pay pal account. The service depends on your internet connection. Ours have always been excellent. You can have a voice mail with Skype.

With Skype you need a Skype phone or a lap top cpu. We use the cpu and a cheap headset.


----------



## javabean (Dec 8, 2008)

*Skype calling*

Our daughter lives in Spain and we use Skype consistently to talk with her. You download the program for free on to your computer and set up your account with user name and password. You can then use a credit card to purchase Skype credit, usually in $10.00 increments. After that, all you need is an inexpensive headphone/microphone combo. 

Calling from computer to computer is 0 cents per minute. Calling from your computer to someone's housephone/land line is 2.7 cents per minute to Europe. Calling from your computer to someone's cellphone costs 27 cents per minute. Reception is clear and reliable. The only down side is that you are attached to your computer because of the headset. We do own a laptop and carry that and a headset when we travel. It is possible to set up a webcam or instant message on the system also. I am not sure what happens when you are out of the country and call into the states. My daughter's Spanish boyfriend has signed on to his own account (set up in Spain) and called his parents in Barcelona from our computer with no problem. We've been using Skype for over two years and have nothing negative to warn you about. 

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## reflex (Dec 11, 2008)

MagicJack works great in Mexico and they can call you from the states at a local number.


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 16, 2008)

I just used Skype from Cancun to call back to the States. No problems - worked great.


----------



## pammex (Dec 16, 2008)

I use skype all the time, all over Mexico, works great for calling US....


----------



## caribbean (Dec 16, 2008)

I have used Skype from several locations in the Caribbean with great results.  Depending on the location of the Internet service you are using, you may even get billed only for a US call. When in Bahamas and Dominican Republic, we had to pay for Internet usage at the resort and realized we were only paying the per/minute charge for US-US calls. Evidently the carrier was US based. Nice surprise.


----------



## riverdees05 (Dec 16, 2008)

reflex,

How do  you like MagicJacK?


----------



## ownsmany (Dec 18, 2008)

we used Skpe in Aruba and loved it.  Had the international plan - and I think all the calls to US were free.

We are going to Domincan Repulic and will be using skpe again (hopefully).  Trying to find out how much the internet connection in our room will be.  We are used to being connected to the internet all the time.

We bought the skpe phone before - but couldn't get that to work.  Anyone use the skpe phone without the computer?  I may buy another one - as DH needs to talk to his shop every day and he won't like being connected to a computer to do it.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 18, 2008)

Ownsmany,

Here's a review of a Philips VOIP8411B (Skype)  telephone


Richard


----------



## reflex (Dec 18, 2008)

riverdees05 said:


> reflex,
> 
> How do  you like MagicJacK?



I'm in Cabo right now and my wife is on a conference call and I'm responding to this post so I'm sold on MagicJack :whoopie: 
Gary


----------



## pranas (Dec 20, 2008)

I have used Skype for years. Here is a new site that works all right but sometimes the circuits are busy and you have to wait.  Nice thing is that calls to land and cell phones (US and Canada) are free.
http://www.bueno.com


----------



## ownsmany (Dec 21, 2008)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Ownsmany,
> 
> Here's a review of a Philips VOIP8411B (Skype)  telephone
> 
> ...



Thanks Richard.  Didn't want to spend that much on a skype phone - when I already had one - that isn't working.  I should have sent it right back.  Oh well.  Looking for another one less than $100 - or working to make the one I have work.


----------



## thinze3 (Dec 21, 2008)

My DD's boyfriend is currently our of the country.
They use Skype on their Mac computers to keep in touch daily. No charge.

Terry


----------



## myip (Dec 22, 2008)

I used Skype all the time...-- computer with computer... It is free... It is great that we can see each other on the video.


----------



## kpitch (Dec 23, 2008)

We use PCphone from Aruba and the calls cost only .2 a minute.  Most of the time it works great but is dependent on your internet connection.  If our connection is a little unclear or delayed, we just hang up and try again a little later.   It works great for us.

Kathy


----------

